# Removing Turtle wax rain repellent



## Micro (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anybody have an experience with Turtle wax rain repellent?
To be specific I need to get it of the front windscreen.

I have applied it to half of the screen (passsanger side) to test it

well ..... during the day it is mostly ok, works fine. But in the night you can see something like a film from inside, especially when driving under the streetlamps, or with a car coming from opposite direction.

This is even worse when you use wipers (at low speeds, when it is not yet working).

Thanks a lot.


Any tips for other similar products without this side effect?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got some on my windscreen right now until I make another order fors something else, and to be honest I'm very impressed with it. What is the film you're talking about? How did you apply it? And an APC neat followed by a clay will have removed it all from my experience


----------



## Micro (Nov 19, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I've got some on my windscreen right now until I make another order fors something else, and to be honest I'm very impressed with it. What is the film you're talking about? How did you apply it? And an APC neat followed by a clay will have removed it all from my experience


After cleaning the whole car a used a glass cleaner (sonax) to extra clean the windows, dried with microfibre towel, put the car into the garage, applied turtle wax left it for few minutes and wiped off.
I am also surprised because i think I didnt make any mistake with the application.

The film, it is hard to describe ... well it is like a haze from inside and from outside it looks as a lighter part compared to the rest of the window, or as a thin layer of "something" on the screen.
Sorry I can not describe it better.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

You need to apply it twice. APply once, let it haze, apply it again. Then spritz with water once it's hazed adn buff. But if there is any lint on the cloth I find the product seems to make it leave strands all over the windscreen, when with other products I didn't think it did as much.

The film isn't on the outside I would say, how have you cleaned the inside?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Dodo Lime Prime should do it.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Dodo Lime Prime should do it.


if this wont remove it, try to use Aceton alcohol on the glass, try it on small area first, this should remove all.


----------



## Micro (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys I will try to remove it and re-apply it in two steps onto smaller area just to test how it will work this way.
As I just arrived home I can say that it is definately on the outside part of the screen, but I will probably need to have a look at the wipers as I think they also play a role in this situation. Looks that most of the problem is done on their way "back"


----------



## Micro (Nov 19, 2009)

Well to add to my confusion, I was trying to clean the screen a bit and when drying the window with microfibre, the "non-treated" part was imediatelly dry after one wipe a the treated part acted like there was a greasy film (with water on top) was on I had to repeat the movement. (on the first I just smeared the water, probably the wipers do the same effect)
Never mind during the weekend it is going down and I will probably order something else.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Micro said:


> Well to add to my confusion, I was trying to clean the screen a bit and when drying the window with microfibre, the "non-treated" part was imediatelly dry after one wipe a the treated part acted like there was a greasy film (with water on top) was on I had to repeat the movement. (on the first I just smeared the water, probably the wipers do the same effect)
> Never mind during the weekend it is going down and I will probably order something else.


Did you try to remove it with the Aceton ? it should remove it.
if you looking for the best rain repellent, you should consider this:
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=29_46&products_id=701
call Alex, im sure he will help you


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

APC, clay, IPA or glass polish are all good to remove it.

For a great product i really suggest you to take a look at G1 or G3 by gtechniq.


----------

